# Tool Talk >  Toolbox from Chevy Advance Design pickup truck

## Jon

Toolbox from Chevy Advance Design pickup truck front clip. There are countless examples of front clips of vehicles being used for various creative automobiliana purposes, but the use of the classic Advance Design grille slats as tool drawers is very clever.

Found on Pinterest, which means all we get is one image, hopefully not Photoshopped, with no explanation whatsoever.

----------


## drum365

Brilliant - I love the way they used the grill slats as drawer handles. Looks like it was made by a couple of guys named Marty and Bob at ManCraves. They're taking orders - prices start at $8500!

----------

Al8236 (Feb 6, 2017),

PJs (Feb 5, 2017)

----------


## Jon

Good find drum365! On the one hand, that's quite an exorbitant price. On the other hand, I'll bet some of our members with strong fabrication skills are now saying "hmmmmm....".

----------


## Jon

This seems clever, although I'm not sure how large the market is right now for people who want to purchase something like this ready-made, rather than just put together something similar themselves. 24-second video:




More: TheUltimateToolbox.co.uk

----------

high-side (Feb 8, 2019),

PJs (Feb 8, 2019),

Seedtick (Feb 7, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Feb 8, 2019)

----------


## Radioman

I wouldn’t want to get on my knees every time I wanted a tool. The tool trucks already make me do that.

----------


## toma

> I wouldn’t want to get on my knees every time I wanted a tool. The tool trucks already make me do that.



This is only good for the tool storage maybe, someone should pick all necessary tolls for a job-at once....!!

----------


## 12bolts

I would just like to point out that I only clicked on this because the headline said "rolling 80 gallon drum". And that's definately only a 44.......

----------

Jon (Feb 8, 2019)

----------


## PJs

> This seems clever, although I'm not sure how large the market is right now for people who want to purchase something like this ready-made, rather than just put together something similar themselves. 24-second video:



It is clever but they are only available as customs and couldn't get a feel for cost...although he has a patent/pending as of 2016. I think these would be great for motorcycle and bike mechanics...adding a table top surface would be better if you were working from a bike scissor jack or bike stand to put parts and stuff on. The thing to me about tool boards like this is they need to be adaptable for the ever evolving tool box...the curve does give more linear space x 3 in this case but perhaps something rotating with swing out or roll/slide out panels and an open space in the center for larger tools...drills, air tool, etc. I'd probably add tool drawer liner to keep the noise down from tools clanking...gotta be loud while working.

Thanks Jon, nice DIY idea.

----------


## Jon

Couldn't find the patent. I think it's a UK one; I'm not familiar with how to search those.

I wonder if the fact that it's on casters is distracting from the greater utility of that lazy susan style of tool access. There's also the sometimes suspect Spinning theme that we've identified in Garage organization madness.

----------

PJs (Feb 8, 2019)

----------


## PJs

I saved this one from Pinterest in my shop organization board.

https://pin.it/mo6dhxvuncv2gd

----------

